# Anatomy and Pathophysiology



## aschaeve (May 11, 2011)

I just looked under the AAPC ICD 10 training.  You can buy a set of 14 modules to help with training.  Has anyone purchased these or knows of something else to help iwth anatomy and pnysiology?  It also states that this is a curriculum and worth up to 14 CEUs. Would you have to take a test after each module?

Any thoughts,

Alicia, CPC


----------



## awelsand (May 12, 2011)

*Anatomy Training*

I was also looking at this and wondering the same thing.  It says you can pre-order but it doesn't tell you what is expected of you or how it works.  I clicked on the link and it brought me to the "find an exam location" so I don't want to proceed until I know more information.

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## eeh (May 12, 2011)

I emailed AAPC because the website doesn't say HOW long we have access to this A&P course once we purchase it -- and the answer is -- *indefinitely*.   And the price of $149 will remain the price *AFTER* the 6/1 preorder.  I intend to do this over the summer in preparation for my first college-level A&P class that I am starting in September @ Alfred State.

http://www.alfredstate.edu/academics/courses/biol-1114-human-anatomy-physiology-i

Ellen


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (May 13, 2011)

I am sorry it was confusing, I will work on fixing that. The series of webinars will be available June 1. Each webinar is approximately one hour in length and there are 10 questions to answer. We take you through 14 different areas/systems and the focus is geared on how the codes in ICD-10-CM relate to A&P for code selection. You can purchase the whole series or individual modules. It is all online.


----------



## Tdeutsch (May 20, 2011)

*Anatomy Training*

Rhonda
I notice these training sessions are labeled as Step 2 in the implementation readiness process for ICD10; is it best to complete an ICD10 training or bootcamp prior to taking this Anatomy training?  Would a student be able to follow the curriculum taking these sessions "out of order" from the recommended phases listed for ICD10 readiness?  

Thank you for your time,
Tiffany Deutsch, cpc
Austin Texas


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (May 30, 2011)

Sorry for my late reply. The implementation bootcamps are for those who are involved in implementation in their practice or who want to have a good understanding of what all is involved in implementation. There is no need to take the anatomy and pathophysiology for ICD-10-CM prior to taking one of the implementation bootcamps.


----------

